# BDC - Bardoc Gold



## YOUNG_TRADER (5 August 2008)

Hmmm interesting look Manganese and Coal stock,

They look to have found some Manganese next door to Woodie Woodie which is CSM's (The old Consolidated Minerals) Manganese mine = excellent location

They also have a coal deposit in Tasmania

Cheap mkt cap, with enough cash on hand for 2yrs+ 

My kinda stock


----------



## Caliente (5 August 2008)

*Re: SPI - Spitfire Resources*

good luck YT. Right now I am battening down the hatches and freeing up as much cash as possible.

This market is unbelievable. Just look at BHP today. Getting demolished.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (5 August 2008)

*Re: SPI - Spitfire Resources*

I know tell me about it huh?

Call me crazy but I have continued to buy/increase my position in selected stories exposed to either Iron Ore/Manganese Coal and Agri

I feel like on of those old pirate/sea captains in the eye of the storm yelling at it and laughing wildly, blow ya varmite blow, is that all ye got? Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## d_crome (5 August 2008)

*Re: SPI - Spitfire Resources*

Kind of feeling like Forrest Gump myself - just need a Lt. Dan sitting on the mast screaming "YOU WILL NOT SINK THIS SHIP!!!!". 

SPI certainly spiked some interest early on for me, from 0.16 rapidly to 0.3's but then backed off.

Again - another one to watch.


----------



## big sal (4 March 2009)

*Re: SPI - Spitfire Resources*

Spitfire rates another mention as it sounds like an exciting prospect, especially with its manganese project (see below), but it seems to have attracted little interest recently. 

Whilst it has fallen from its 12 month high of .35, there are not many sellers (as at 12.30pm today: 20,000 units at .069, 23,000 units at .08 and then the next seller sits at 42,944 units at .165) and it seems to be tightly held. 

Further positive drill results could see this one take off from its current .06'ish levels.

Other positives are it has $5.4M cash to advance its drilling programs and it only has just over 80M shares on issue.

It also gets a mention in an article about manganese dated 20 Nov 2008 and is worth a read: 
http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/business/story/0,28124,24625849-36418,00.html

See below for an excerpt from a January 2009 announcement regarding drill results from its South Woddie Woddie manganese ground:

“NEAR-SURFACE MANGANESE INTERSECTED AT TALLY-HO PROSPECT, SOUTH WOODIE WOODIE

DISCOVERY UPGRADES EXPLORATION POTENTIAL OF SOUTHERN TENEMENT AREA

HIGHLIGHTS

• Phase 2 drilling intersects near-surface manganese in most holes completed in the
Southern Target Area.
• 14 holes intersect manganese, with best intercepts including:
o 6m @ 20.48% Mn (including 1m @ 36.0% Mn), 7m @ 21.8% Mn, 4m @ 15.8% Mn and
7m @ 15.1% Mn
• Drilling defines a coherent zone of mineralisation extending over an area of 200m X 200m.
• Priority target for follow-up drilling in 2009, particularly the untested central zone.
• Exploration camp to be established in Southern Tenement Area.
• Infill drilling planned following heritage clearances.
• Discovery increases prospectivity of southern belt at South Woodie Woodie.â


----------



## big sal (9 April 2009)

*Re: SPI - Spitfire Resources*

SPI could take off after follow up drilling to firm up its South Woodie Woodie manganese ground.

Last sell was @ .063 and buyers (648K units) presently stacked up to .067, but first seller sits at .14 and only 88K of units available. also remains tightly held with low volumes traded recently


----------



## AussiePaul72 (20 September 2009)

*Re: SPI - Spitfire Resources*

Anyone still watching SPI?

In their last quarterly report they stated as a highlight for their South Woodie Woodie Manganese Project:

"Sufficient drilling has been completed for Spitfire to undertake a *JORC
compliant resource estimate for the Tally-Ho Deposit, which is targeted for
completion by September 2009*. The recently completed phase of exploration has also significantly enhanced Spitfire’s geological understanding of the prospectivity of the South Woodie Woodie Project"

"Detailed geological mapping programs completed during the Quarter combined with the enhanced geological understanding developed from the Company’s two drilling programs has resulted in the delineation of a *range of new targets at South Woodie Woodie, including a priority target area with potential to host primary high-grade Woodie Woodie-style manganese mineralisation 1km to the North West of Tally-Ho*"

We are into the latter part of September now so the announcement can't be too far away. Share price has been hovering in the 9-10c range for a while now.

With *cash reserves of $4.7M* at the end of the last quarter and a *current market cap (@10c) of only about $7.3M*, I would think that SPI has a lot of upside in the near future.

I disclose that i am a holder. Anyone else care to comment on SPI and their projects and future prospects?


----------



## surfingman (12 January 2010)

*Re: SPI - Spitfire Resources*

I bought some of SPI today, they have some Tally Ho drill results due this month and a revised Manganese JORC estimate to follow.

Also a Coal drilling campaign later in the year.

109 million shares on issue top 20 holding 70% and $4.5 mill cash it looks to be a good speccy to hold.


----------



## surfingman (14 January 2010)

*Re: SPI - Spitfire Resources*

An interesting Article well worth a read for any holders.


Spitfire A Winner From A Re-Start Of The Great Manganese Game

By Our Man In Oz
http://www.minesite.com

Trust Brian Gilbertson, the master deal maker of BHP Billiton fame, to put manganese back in the news with a classic pot-stirring deal involving Australia’s OM Holdings and an undeveloped resource of the steel-hardening mineral in his home country, South Africa. In a move guaranteed to annoy his arch-rival, Ukraine’s Gennadiy Bogolyubov, Gilbertson has moved to marry OM with his one of the businesses he runs, Pallinghurst Co-Investors. If successful, three things might happen. Gilbertson might achieve his aim of being a force in the world of manganese or, Bogolyubov might fight back and launched a rival bid for OM or, the entire manganese sector might be re-valued as the old bulls battle it out.

Of those three events the most likely is an uplift in the entire manganese sector as investors re-acquaint themselves with the fact that the world is short of the stuff, and that the price has returned to an historically attractive US$6 a dry metric tonne unit which is the odd measure in which manganese is sold).  Recognise that, and the question shifts from what Messrs Gilbertson and Bogolyubov are doing, to what’s an attractive entry point into the manganese business, and the answer is emerging explorer/miners such as Spitfire Resources.

Small by any measure Spitfire has one major advantage, which is actually the same as that sought by all property investors; location. Its prime asset is the South Woodie Woodie tenement package which lies about 50 kilometres south of the Woodie Woodie mine acquired by Bogolyubov when he was waging a titanic struggle against Gilbertson, and others, for control of Consolidated Minerals and Woodie Woodie. Over the past few years the East Pilbara region which hosts the assets of Spitfire and Consolidated has been re-interpreted as an extensive manganese belt.

“We have been able to establish an initial JORC-code resource at the Tally-Ho deposit, but that should be just the start,” said Spitfire managing director, James Hamilton when chatting with Minesite earlier this week. “The plan now is to step up our drilling with a programme of reverse circulation and diamond drilling to test for extensions to Tally-Ho. As that work continues we’re making good progress on a pipeline of exploration targets, including an area earmarked as a priority because of its potential to contain Woodie Woodie style mineralisation about one kilometre north-west of Tally-Ho.”

The exploration work of Spitfire is interesting, but mainly to geologists who like the location. Of equal interest in the company as an investment is its focus on a commodity which has attracted some of the canniest players in the mining game. What happens between Gilbertson and Bogolyubov will not directly affect Spitfire, but it will affect the manganese industry, and that will affect Spitfire.

The current state of the great manganese game, which actually started some years ago but was postponed thanks to the global financial crisis, sees Gilbertson’s Pallinghurst Investors (a group which includes Korean steel maker, Posco, the merchant bank, Investec, and AMCI, a private investment company headed by Gilbertson associate, Hans Mende) snap up a 22 per cent stake in OM by selling it the Tshipi project in South Africa for an issue of 139.9 million shares. The deal should make OM, which already operates the Bootu Creek manganese mine in Australia’s Northern Territory, a globally-important manganese producer.

But, and this is a big but, OM already has the Bogolyubov-controlled Consolidated Minerals as a 12 per cent shareholder. If the Pallinghurst deal proceeds Bogolyubov gets watered down to 9.3 per cent, and Pallinghurst emerges with effective control of Bootu Creek and Tshipi, especially if its 22 per cent is counted as friendly to the Singaporean interests which already own 23 per cent of OM. In other words the Pallinghurst play seeks to satisfy several objectives. It creates a bigger manganese player, restores Gilbertson’s reputation as a deal-maker, and thoroughly annoys Bogolyubov.

What happens next? That is the big question because Bogolyubov really has just two choices. He risks being seen as a watered-down loser, or he trundles out the takeover bid he has been keeping in his back pocket for the past year – if he can afford it given the parlous state of the Russian and Ukrainian steel industry which is where his shrinking fortune lies.

The media will watch with fascination as Gilbertson and Bogolyubov lock horns because there is nothing quite like the sound and fury of head-butting egos. Savvy investors will see the re-start of hostilities to take a wider look at the manganese market and identify who else might benefit, especially if they look behind the game and see what’s driving it – rising worldwide demand for manganese which fulfils an essential use a steel hardener, especially for so-called “long products” of the type used in the construction of the railways and bridges which China is undertaking with gusto as part of its post-GFC economic stimulation package.

It is this a combination of factors, rising manganese demand, the boys playing a game of “mine’s bigger than yours”, and the encouraging exploration success at South Woodie Woodie which puts Spitfire in the frame for a possible re-rating as events unfold.


----------



## herbert (22 February 2010)

*Re: SPI - Spitfire Resources*

Results for the recent drilling programme and a resource upgrade will be out in the march 2010 quarter. Metallurgical test works will also be out soon.

@8c / share SPI is low capped ( 8M$) with 4.5 M$ in cash.

Recent EM survey also revealed some exciting manganese targets for drilling in early 2010... They're looking for DSO manganese and with their recent Tally-Hoe discovery things are looking good.

Cheers


----------



## Gringotts Bank (28 April 2011)

*Re: SPI - Spitfire Resources*

Decent gap.  Profit taking in line with weak market conditions.  A close of 18 would see a small gap again to 19 tomorrow.  But breaking 20 would need a tonne of volume.  And hopefully it does because I bought at open today!  Punters seem to like the recent ann.


----------



## drillinto (2 November 2011)

*Re: SPI - Spitfire Resources*

November 01, 2011

Spitfire Closes In On Its Manganese Target At South Woodie Woodie
By Our Man in Oz >> www.minesite.com/aus.html

Three important events occurred in Western Australia last month. The Queen paid a social call, the state was cut off from the rest of the world when the national airline, Qantas, stopped flying for a few days, and Spitfire Resources re-started drilling at its South Woodie Woodie manganese exploration project in the remote East Pilbara region.

Not surprisingly, H.M.’s visit for the Commonwealth Heads of Government meeting, and the grounding of the Qantas fleet attracted more publicity than Spitfire’s drilling. But from an investment perspective that might prove to be a mistake, because while manganese is a far from attractive mineral, it can be a very profitable one. 



Chinese investors in particular are warming to the Spitfire story, and accordingly Singapore-based commodities trader, Prosperity Steel, has built its stake in the company to an impressive 18.7 per cent. That’s slightly ahead of Spitfire’s close associate, Aim-listed coal explorer, Churchill Mining, which has a 16 per cent stake. Prosperity’s presence on the register in particular speaks volumes about the importance of manganese to the steel mills of Asia.



“Every time I speak with the Chinese investors they ask when can they have some manganese”, said Spitfire executive chairman, James Hamilton, when Minesite’s Man in Oz caught up with him for a chat over a pizza and a glass of New Zealand sauvignon blanc. “Demand for the material is strong, and the price has been holding up well even while other commodities have slipped. Asian steel mills are keen to secure a steady flow of future supplies and that’s why there is growing interest in what we’re doing.”



And what exactly is Spitfire doing? In a word, lots. October saw the return of drilling rigs to South Woodie Woodie, this time with a much more precise series of targets identified by a geophysical tool known as gradient array induced polarisation. Long a favourite of Canadian explorers, induced polarisation (IP) has had a chequered history in Australia. 



A lifetime ago, when Minesite’s Man in Oz was studying geology (with limited success), he served time as a field assistant running IP surveys. But back in the late 1960s, IP in Australian conditions was disliked, or not trusted, as critics at the time said high levels of salt in the ground generated false readings from the return signals of electricity pumped into the ground. And so, IP was dropped as a commonly-used tool, other ways were found to pump electricity into the ground, and Minesite’s Man in Oz found other ways to make a living.



But Spitfire’s gradient array IP, backed up by geological boots on the ground, appears to have produced much clearer results that the critics of old might have expected. It’s succeeded in outlining a series of manganese targets using parameters worked out at the company’s other earlier manganese discoveries, Contact and Contact North. In effect, the new targets have been “discovered” thanks to a technique applied with some success by other manganese explorers in the region.



The trick now is to drill areas which have given off a geophysical signature similar to those at the original discoveries. Those smaller discoveries have already allowed Spitfire to report a small initial JORC-code compliant resource. But the work at South Woodie Woodie is a step up towards a much bigger number which could see Spitfire in production by early 2014.



Spitfire’s effort to unlock the secrets of South Woodie Woodie, located just 70 kilometres south of the world class Woodie Woodie manganese mine, started two years ago with the discovery of the Tally Ho deposit, which has been measured at a non-commercial 2.97 million tonnes grading 7.07% manganese. The Contact and Contact North discoveries, about 10 kilometres to the north-west of Tally Ho, appear to be a much higher class discovery, with manganese grades running at up to 46.68% over a thin one metre section, a grade which qualifies as direct-shipping ore – if there’s enough of it. Other intersections at the Contact discoveries include eight metres at 40.33% manganese from a depth of 91 metres in one hole, and three metres at 40.93% from a depth of 57 metres in another.



“Those drill hits were tremendously exciting”, James said. “They confirmed the potential for South Woodie Woodie to host direct shipping ore of the sort exported from Woodie Woodie. Our aim with this new program is to complete 14,000 metres of reverse circulation drilling on the targets identified by the IP survey, while also drilling out the Contact and Contact North discoveries to enable the calculation of a JORC compliant resource.” If all goes to plan, Spitfire aims to hit its initial exploration target of between 10 million and 15 million tonnes of ore grading between 15% and 25% manganese oxide early next year, with further upgrades are likely after that.



On the market, Spitfire has been trading in a narrow band between A12 cents and A15 cents for the past few months. Those prices are some way below the A24 cent price target set by analysts at the Perth stockbroking firm of DJ Carmichael. Carmichael told clients in late October that if Spitfire delineates a 12.5 million tonne resource at South Woodie Woodie the project would have a value of A$36 million, which implies a value per Spitfire share of A24 cents.



The newsflow which ought to stimulate that re-rating should come through within the next three months or so. So we won’t have long to wait to see if Carmichael is right or not.
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::


----------



## System (14 April 2016)

On April 14th, 2016, Spitfire Resources Limited changed its name to Spitfire Materials Limited.


----------



## HelloU (27 April 2018)

John Young came from PLS Pilbara Minerals


----------



## HelloU (21 September 2018)

2day:  Scheme between Spitfire and Excelsior now effective.


----------



## System (6 December 2018)

On December 3rd, 2018, Spitfire Materials Limited (SPI) changed its name and ASX code to Bardoc Gold Limited (BDC).


----------



## greggles (29 April 2019)

I think the bottom is in for Bardoc Gold with a double bottom at 4c.

It's been moving north over the last week and a half following some encouraging drilling results at the South Castlereagh prospect at its 100%-owned 2.6Moz Bardoc Gold Project, 55km north of Kalgoorlie in Western Australia.







Today's 14.3% share price increase to 5.6c came after news that BDC has successfully raised $12.03 million via a $7 million placement and a $4.3 million 1-for-10 non-renounceable pro-rata entitlements offer at 4c.

Now the company is well funded to continue its aggressive resource expansion and exploration drilling campaign currently in progress at the Bardoc Gold Project. Interesting times for BDC.


----------



## HelloU (10 May 2019)

HelloU said:


> John Young came from PLS Pilbara Minerals



thanks mate ..... set and forget


----------



## HelloU (10 August 2019)

bump
getting legs ......
(disclaimer - it is proven I know nothing but my head says some more data in maybe sept, pfs by xmas, so ups and downs i guess through all that)


----------



## barney (11 August 2019)

HelloU said:


> bump
> getting legs ......




Indeed … going well …. 

Another good call back in late April @greggles  
(disc. Don't hold)


----------



## HelloU (13 August 2019)

HelloU said:


> bump
> getting legs ......
> (disclaimer - it is proven I know nothing but my head says some more data in maybe sept, pfs by xmas, so ups and downs i guess through all that)



wake up mate .... will start earlier than that I reckon (lol)


----------



## barney (13 August 2019)

Seems to be a bit of Gold in them there hills, but the kitty might need some replenishment soon


----------



## HelloU (13 August 2019)

barney said:


> Seems to be a bit of Gold in them there hills, but the kitty might need some replenishment soon



them thar hills .... PM sent


----------



## barney (13 August 2019)

Thanks for th


HelloU said:


> them thar hills .... PM sent




Thanks for the heads up "H" ……… 

My earlier inference that their kitty may need some milk is actually incorrect so for the point of accuracy:-

Copied from the fine print in the June Quarterly:

_* During the quarter the company invested surplus cash funds of $6,400,000 with Assetline Capital Pty Ltd (“Assetline”). Assetline provides short-term funding for high quality property-backed transactions. The investment of *$6,400,000 attracts an interest rate of 6.5%* payable monthly in arrears. The Company plans to withdraw the capital as required to meet its ongoing exploration and working capital commitments_

So the lads are actually in pretty good shape financially … that gives a lot more weight to the recent price action

Note to self … read the cooking instructions before turning on the oven


----------



## HelloU (13 August 2019)

barney said:


> Thanks for th
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up "H" ………
> ...



OFF TOPIC

funny you say that, cos at that jelly moment I did seek confirmation from my dog - but the dog was busy chasing the cat, and that meant I had to turn elsewhere for the answer.


----------



## barney (13 August 2019)

HelloU said:


> *the answer*.




"Pay 'em out early!" 

Also off topic, apologies

Back on topic ….. The magic 10 cent area is not far away ….. will it or won't it?


----------



## HelloU (13 August 2019)

HelloU said:


> OFF TOPIC
> 
> funny you say that, cos at that jelly moment I did seek confirmation from my dog - but the dog was busy chasing the cat, and that meant I had to turn elsewhere for the answer.



OT for barns
soz, typed it all too quick ... and missed the best bit ...
the dog chased the cat which ran through the milk bowl sending it flying ......... you just gotta laugh, cos if you don't laugh you will just cry........


----------



## HelloU (29 August 2019)

barney said:


> "Pay 'em out early!"
> 
> Also off topic, apologies
> 
> ...



deep breath and puuuush.


----------



## barney (5 September 2019)

HelloU said:


> deep breath and puuuush.




Well pushed.  The boys purchased another Gold Mine cheaply (Mon ann)  Opened higher today.

_Key Points: • Historical mine production of 26,535t at 23.5g/t for 20,008 ounces. • No exploration drilling in over 30 years. • Consideration for the tenement acquisition is $60k (cash) and 3M 20c share options. • Further strengthens Bardoc’s strategic footprint in the North Kalgoorlie district.  _


----------



## HelloU (18 September 2019)

barney said:


> Thanks for th
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up "H" ………
> ...



Trading Halt for CR
lol
you may have gifts even greater than you realise barney.
Strangely this came up last night as something to sell today due to reversal ..... I now understand why (and who) jumped out over the last few days. 
The cycle of life continues.


----------



## barney (18 September 2019)

HelloU said:


> Trading Halt for CR
> I now understand why (and who) jumped out over the last few days.




The dreaded Cap Raise … they must need more than the $6 million they have with Asset Capital

Last 10 day vwap is high ….  Wonder what the CR price will be ..... have to be at least 10 cents surely .... Any higher would be a bonus but I reckon 10

Chart did throw up a reversal signal as you said ...... Annoying for anyone who bought that break above 12 cents


----------



## greggles (18 September 2019)

barney said:


> The dreaded Cap Raise … they must need more than the $6 million they have with Asset Capital




If they are going to do a cap raise, now is the time with the share price where it is. Five months ago their share price was hovering just above 4c, now its above 10c.

The big question is how much are they raising and how many new shares will they be issuing and at what price?


----------



## barney (18 September 2019)

greggles said:


> If they are going to do a cap raise, now is the time with the share price where it is. Five months ago their share price was hovering just above 4c, now its above 10c.
> 
> The big question is how much are they raising and how many new shares will they be issuing and at what price?




Yeah agree Greg …… I just hope they don't offer shares at too much less than 10 cents because that could make the last couple of months price action look a bit fabricated ….. 

If the CR is offered at 8.5 for example I'd definitely be checking the track record of the current Directors to see whether they drive fast cars and/or own leaky boats  .... 

I'm probably just being a bit paranoid of course as at this stage nothing untoward has surfaced .… I just like to see transparency in Board members and treat everything at this end of the market with a spoonful of skepticism just in case ….. 

Who knows they may raise at 11 cents and I will be the first one to say well done and eat humble pie 

Fortunately I have a very good recipe for humble pie … lol


----------



## Parse (30 December 2019)

Bardoc has been quiet recently. Figure January is a good time for them to rattle the cans, make a noise and boost the flagging share price. Not that they have a done a lot recently and are currently mostly interested in their feasibility study (due for completion 1Q), they may want to make some announcements in the new year. Thus, could be a good pick for the January comp.


----------



## Parse (29 March 2020)

Well they didn't do as well I had hoped in January so maybe April is a better month for them and for gold in general.

While not a lot of news Bardoc did recently release it's pre-feasibilty study on their proposed gold mining operation in the Kalgoorlie. All-In Sustaining Costs (AISC) of A$1,220/oz were given in this, making it a profitable operation.

The full PFS is available https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200317/pdf/44g44ds8d5jlys.pdf


----------



## explod (29 April 2020)

Spotted this in the "Fitzgerald Report" last week and looks like they are into interesting dirt. Sorry to others following this and selecting it as had not realised till linking here after posting my selection. 

Chart suits me also.


----------



## explod (6 May 2020)

Not here to blow any trumpet but think it well worth posting this from management showing the future potential of this junior gold digger. Of course our very high Australian gold price is going to be reflected in such stock profits enormously if it holds and indications in that itself are promising.

From the Chief Executive:

"Bardoc Gold is well on the way to building a substantial long-term gold business in WA’s Eastern Goldfields based on the 3.02Moz Bardoc Gold Project, north of Kalgoorlie. The company delivered an outstanding Pre-Feasibility Study in March, confirming the potential to develop a significant new long-life, mid-tier Australian gold project, with forecast average production of 135,000ozpa at an all-in sustaining cost of A$1,220/oz over an initial 8-year mine life. With the foundations for a successful project development now in place, Bardoc's focus is now on optimising the project in terms of Ore Reserves, mining inventory, production levels, operating costs and financial returns in order to deliver the best possible return to shareholders. "

mail.google.com/mail/u/0/#inbox/FMfcgxwHNDCsVRVKZbnxKHZdrNPZtSGh


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (21 September 2020)

Initial position taken today. Intention is to hold until well into production, if management follow through with their milestones.


----------



## Parse (1 January 2021)

Here I am pushing BDC again, some people might think I own shares in it or something..... Anyway, it's my pick for January. Why? Simple answer:
BDC has over 3m ounces of gold in Western Australia, $30m cash in the bank. Announced mid-december they announced a binding offtake with Swiss company MRI Group (the world’s biggest trader of non-ferrous concentrates on a non-producer basis). Price has been climbing since the announcement, I am hoping it continues in January.


----------



## Parse (27 February 2021)

Well they didn't do as well as I thought in Jan as per the post above but Bardoc were sitting high 8's at the end of Jan/early Feb. A quiet Feb has seen the share price fall to the low 7's. To me that's not a bad entry price for this company.

Now onto March and what do we have? Well other then a possible reverse of fortunes with the SP rising again to it's high 8's, we also have the promise of the DFS to be released in March. This will be big for BDC's fortunes as it starts the process to actual mining of that large gold resource (>3Moz) they sit on to which they believe will produce 135K oz of gold per annum.

The plan is for construction to start before the end of this year and the DFS in March is the start of this.

It's my pick for March.


----------



## System (19 April 2022)

On April 14th, 2022, Bardoc Gold Limited (BDC) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement between BDC and its shareholders in connection with the acquisition of all the issued capital in BDC by St Barbara Limited (SBM).


----------

